# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  000d28a88854 ??? on Node 599

## chris69

Shmera eida connected thn 000d28a88854 enos repeater  ::   ::  Poios vre paidia????  ::

----------


## chris69

Re pedia ti egine poios blepei pros arxes Kalamakiou kai exei thn parapano mac kai ekane connect panw mou?

----------

